# صفحه معماريه منوعه .. بمساهمة الجميع



## روعه (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

قد لا تكون فكره جديده ولكن فيها الفائده ان شاء الله 
وهذا ما نسعى له دوما في هذا الملتقى 

لندع هذه الصفحه صفحه معماريه 
لمعلومات معماريه مختلفه يساهم بها الجميع 

اي من الاعضاء يحب ان يشاركنا باي موضوع معماري ارجو ان يساهم :1:

لتعم الفائده على الجميع :14:


----------



## روعه (9 أغسطس 2009)

ابدأ مساهمتي 


العمارة العضوية


تعتبر العمارة العضوية فلسفة معمارية تبحث عن التوافق و الانسجام بين الطبيعة و العمارة. تم استخدام المصطلح و تم تعريفه من خلال المعماريفرانك لويد رايت (1867-1959) ووضع في كتابه (An Organic Architecture, 1939؛ عمارة عضوية) مبادئ عامة عن تصور كيفية تطبيق الفكر المعمارية التي وصل إليها من امتزاج و ذوبان العمار في الطبيعة


مفهوم عام


بشكل عام تهدف العمارة العضوية إلى عدم تدمير البيئة التي تدخلها أو في تفسير أخر, تكملُها! أي أنها تصبح في النهاية كجزء موجود بالفعل في الطبيعة. عالج العديد من المعماريين هذه الفكرة بكذا مدخل, مثل استخدام المواد الموجودة في مكان البناء بل و أبعد من هذا استخدام المواد البيئية الموجودة في الأثاث و الديكورات بحيث يبدو المبنى جزء لا يتجزأ من البيئة المحيطة به.


بدايات الفكر العضوي
اخترع مصطلح العمارة العضوية، المعماري فرانك لويد رايت (1867-1959)، وفيما يلي جزء من كتابه:


"ها أنا أكتب لكم مقدما العمارة العضوية: معلنا العمارة العضوية كالفكرة المثالية و التعاليم التي يجب ان تتبع إذا أردنا فهم الحياة ككل و لخدمة مغزى الحياة, لا أحمل محددات تقليدية في سبيل التقليد الأعظم. و لا أبحث عن شكل جامد مفروض علينا من ماضينا أو حاضرنا أو مستقبلنا, و لكني هنا أحدد الشكل عن طريق قوانين الحس العام البسيطة, أو فلتسميها الحس الأعلى إذا أردت, عن طريق طبيعة الخامات..."



فرانك لويد رايت, (An Organic Architecture, 1939؛ عمارة عضوية)



العمارة التي لها هذة الفكرة الدافعة ، ترفض الذوق الجمالي أو مجرد الذوق السطحي البسيط. ينبغي أن تكون فكرة مستقلة عن أي فرض خارجي يتعارض مع الطبيعة البشرية، كالعمارة الكلاسيكية ، ولكن لها حرية لتفسير ومعالجة أي مسألة تصميم للتتوافق مع كل شيء والبحث عن حلول للوصول إلى الكمال.



بعض العلماء ،وجدوا في العمارة العضوية المعارض لطراز الحركة الدولية الحديثة، ولكن في الواقع انها جزء منها، لها تأثير متبادل ومُشجع





التصميم المعماري

الهيكل العضوي يمكن أن تُعرف ببرنامج رايت ، الذي يبدو انة يُشكل هيكل البناء للمواءمة مع الرجل والبيئة المحيطة بة ؛ هو نتيجة لهذا النظام الجديد الذي يهدف إلى التوازن بين البيئة المبنية والبيئة الطبيعية والتي هدفها الأساسي التوصل إلى اعلى المستويات. هنا أهم نقاط هذاالنظام:
أ) التقليل إلى أدنى حد من التقسيم الداخلي للعمارة، الهواء والضوء يجب أن تتخلل كامل البناء المعماري؛ 
ب) خلق الانسجام بين البناء والبيئة الخارجية، مثل التشديد على إبراز السطوح الأفقية للمنزل ؛ 
ج) جعل السكن أكثر حرية، مثل إلغاء مفهوم الغرفة كمكان مغلق ؛ 
د) إعطاء تناسب منطقي لأبعاد الفتحات الداخلية والخارجية في جميع أنحاء المبنى ؛ 
ه) تجنب الخلط بين مواد مختلفة، استخدام إلى أقصى حد مواد طبيعة تعبر عن وظيفتها في المبنى ؛ 
و) إدراج مختلف الأجهزة كعناصر عضوية متفاعلة مع هيكل المبنى ؛ 
ز) جعل المفروشات جزء من البنية العضوية للمبنى. 



بعض الصور


----------



## روعه (9 أغسطس 2009)

النظــرية الوظيفية
لو كـــوربوزييـه​

*مقدمة عن النظرية الوظيفية*

- الوظيفية بمعناها الواسع هي أن تؤدي الأشياء المصنوعة الأغراض التي تصنع من أجلها .. وأن يكون لها من الأشكال ما يأتي تبعاً لهذه الأغراض أو الوظائف. 

- الوظيفية بمعناها الواسع موجودة في كل الثقافات وفي عمارة كل العصور ويعرفها المعماريون .. وكتب عنها وعن المنفعة كل كتاب العمارة منذ فيتروفيس .. كما أنها موجودة منذ عهد الكهوف عندما بدأ الإنسان يصنع لنفسه الأدوات ويختار لها من الشكل ما يتوافق مع تلك الوظيفة. 

- أول من نادي بهذه النظرية في العصر الحديث هو المثال الأمريكي Horatio Greenough (1805 – 1852م) حيث نادي بأن الشكل المعماري لابد وأن يكون رد فعل طبيعي للمنفعة كما حادث في كل المخلوقات. 


- جاء من بعده Louis Sullivan حيث نادي بأن يتيع الشكل الوظيفة. 


- نادي بهذه النظرية مجموعة من المعماريين ورغم اختلاف وجهة نظرهم حول المفهوم إلا أنهم اجتمعوا على الاعتراف بالاتجاهات العلمية والصناعية الحديثة وترك الاتجاهات الرومانتيكية والبعد عن الزخرفة. 

- النظرة الأوربية جامدة .. النظرة الأمريكية عضوية .. في تفسير النظرة الوظيفية. 



*- ماهية النظرية الوظيفية:-*

- هي نظرية عظيمة الفائدة أوجدت دقة في التحليل الكثير من المشاكل النظرية والعملية وكانت عاملاً منقياً حررت المعماريين من التقليد والاقتباس وحررت المباني من الزخارف. 


- لم يوجد منافس لها سوى النظرية العضوية في أمريكا .. وكانت المخرج الوحيد من أزمة التخبط التي سادت القرن التاسع عشر. 

- كان فيها الكفاية بعد الحروب في الأزمات الاقتصادية والحاجة العاجلة للبناء والتعمير فكانت أحسن حل لتلك الظروف المتطرفة عن طريق كفاءتها في العمل وتخليصها للمباني من كل ما ليس له فائدة عملية. 


- رفعت المستوى العام للتصميم المعماري وأمكن بها إنتاج أعمال جيدة حتى في أيدي المعماريين العاديين. 


- كانت تثبت صحة التصميم .. ففي أي عمل جديد ليس له مثال سابق كانت الوظيفية هي مقياس الحكم على مدى صلاحية العمل .. وكانت في فترات التكوين والتأسيس لنوع جديد من العمارة أهم من أي اعتبارات أخرى .. لكنها في حالة تعدد الحلول لا يمكنها أن تحدد الحل الجيد بل تعزل الرديء فقط. 

- تمثل التدريب المناسب لطلبة العمارة ولشبان المعماريين. 




*وجهات النظر المختلفة في الوظيفية*

1 :أن تصمم المباني كما تصمم الآلات

- منذ أن بدأ عصر العقل أو الفكر في القرن 18 وأثبت العلم تفوقه على العواطف صارت النظرة إلى الأمور علمية في المقام الأول وصارت الآلات هي أدوات العصر في العمل والإنتاج. 


- يطالب أصحاب هذه النظرة أن تصمم المباني كما تصمم الآلات بالعلم والمنطق والدقة والحساب .. ويكون كل شيء موجود لسبب وبكمية مطلوبة ويؤدي عملاً خاصاً به. 


- فهذا ”جروبيوس“ يطالب بعمارة تلائم عصر الآلات والراديوهات والسيارات السريعة .. وهذا ”لوكوربوزييه“ يصف البيت بأنه أله للعيش فيها The Home as a Machine to Live in. 


- إلا أن هذه النظرة عاطفية ليس لها ما يبررها ولا تستند إلى سبب فكري معقول يتوافق مع عصر المنطق والعلم الذي تواجدت فيه .. ورغم هذا تأثر المعماريين كثيراً بها وعملوا بمنطقها حتى ولو تحت مسميات آخرى. 



2 :تقليد أشكال الآلات في المباني

- بسبب الإمكانات الهائلة للآلات فقد اندهش لها معاصروها والمهندسون وأصبحت موضع الاحترام للجميع. 



- افتتن الناس بالآلات وتعلقوا بها وجعلوها مادة للتأمل .. وعرفوها ”خطأ“ بأنها أهم شيء في الحياة وكل شيء في الحياة. 


- لم يكن الفنانون بعيدين عن هذا .. فقد أخذوا منها إلهامات في فنونهم المختلفة .. منهم الرسامون ”أوزنفان“ و ”لوكوربوزييه“ و ”ليجيه“ الذي جعل الأشخاص في لوحاته كالمصنوعات المعدنية .. وكذا في فن النحت. 


- جاء الدور على العمارة .. رغم ما لها من تعقيدات وعوائق أكثر مما للفنون الآخرى .. ولماذا لا تستخدم العمارة أشكال الماكينات وقد سبق وأن استخدمت أشكال النباتات في الفن الجديد Art Nouveau. 


- استخدم بعض المعماريون بعض أجزاء الماكينات ومنهم من جعل مبانيه على شكل آلة بأكملها .. فقد أخذ لوكوربوزييه عناصر مأخوذة من البواخر كالسلالم البحاري والشبابيك المستديرة والبلكونات الصغيرة .. أيضاً ”رايت“ الذي له بيت ذو أسقف ممتدة من الجانبين يسمى الطائرة وآخر يسمى البارجة. 


- كانت هذه نظرة سريعة وسرعان ما تغيرت بعد ما وجد المعماريين أن أشكال الآلات تتغير.



3 :استخدام الآلات ومنتجاتها في العمارة


- هذا هو الحل المعقول والسليم .. حيث يستفيد المعماري مما تحققه إمكانات العصر الحديث .. وأن يراعي ما يعنيه هذا من تغير في أساليب التنفيذ والإنشاء والمواد .. وتأثير كل ذلك على الشكل المعماري في النهاية. 

- وبهذا يمكن للعمارة أن تنتمي للعصر الحديث ويكون التعبير المعماري فيها حقيقياً لا مصطنعاً. 

- هذه النظرة هي التي استمرت في العصر الحديث .. حيث أصبحت الآلة تحقق ما لم يحققه الإنسان وبسرعة فائقة ..فكان الأجدى الاستفادة من ذلك في تصنيع أجزاء وعناصر المباني .. فلماذا لا نستخدم الآلة في تصنيع الأبواب والشبابيك وكسب الوقت وتوفير المال الذي كانا يستهلكها في الطرق التقليدية القديمة. 

- كل هذا مقبول بشرط ألا تغطى الآلة على فكر الإنسان والمعماري بشكل خاص .. وتتحول القيم الفنية والأحاسيس إلى أحاسيس صناعية لا تقبل إلا بما تقدمه الآلة ولا تعجب إلا بدقة الآلات .. (جمال ما تصنعه الآلة وجمال ما تصنعه اليد) 



لوكوربوزييه (1887 – 1965م) Le Corbusier


- سويسري الأصل .. فرنسي الجنسية .. كان فناناً موهوباً له أعمال كثيرة في مجال الرسم والتصوير مما قوى لديه الملكات الفنية الخاصة كالخيال الخصب والقدرة على تصور الأفكار في مخيلته قبل أن يضعها على الورق. 
- تميز بشخصية متفردة ومسيطرة وكان يرى أنه المعماري الوحيد الفذ في ذلك الوقت!! 
- ترك بصمات واضحة على العمارة الأوربية والعالمية بشكل خاص من خلال الأعمال الكثيرة التي تركتها والتي تمثل توجهه بالبحث في حقيقة الهيئة المعمارية وفقاً للظروف الجديدة والإمكانات التي أتاحها التقدم التكنولوجي الجديد .. فقد كان يرى أن على العمارة أن تستخدم الوسائل التي تعمل على تحقيق الراحة للإنسان. 
- له الكثير من الأفكار المعمارية التي لم يكتب لها الظهور على أرض الواقع بسبب الصراع ما بين التقليديين والحدثيين ومن أهم هذه الأفكار ما كان في مسابقة مبنى هيئة الأمم المتحدة. 
- امتزج مع عمارة الشرق العربي وله أعمال منها ما نفذ ومنها ما لم ينفذ مثل بعض الأعمال في بغداد وتخطيط مدينة الجزائر .. وقد وضح تأثره الكبير بالأفكار المعمارية التي احتوتها عمارة الشرق الإسلامية على وجه الخصوص.


*ملامح الفكر المعماري عند لوكوربوزييه*


1 :تفريغ المبنى الصندوقي


كان للوكوربوزييه وجهة نظر مختلفة في الصندوق الكلاسيكي وإن كان لم يهاجم المباني الصندوقية بشكل كبير .. وتتلخص في الحفاظ على شكل الصندوق ولكن بعد عمل تفريغات في الصندوق تسمح باندماج الفراغات الداخلية مع الفراغ الخارجي وكل ذلك داخل الهيئة الهندسية النقية التي تحدد ملامح الصندوق. 
كما ساهمت هذه الفكرة في تحقيق هيئة جديدة للحيز المعماري الداخلي .. صحيح أنها تختلف عن الهيئة التي قدمها ”رايت“ من قبل ولكنها لا تقل عنها من ناحية الإثراء الفكري والفراغي والتشكيلي. 
وجهوده في هذا المجال كثيرة وشملت كل جوانب الفراغ.


أولاً: الفراغ المعماري: في هذا الإطار لم يعمد ”لوكوربوزييه“ إلى أن يذهب الفراغ الداخلي إلى الفراغ الخارجي بفكر الانسيابية الذي حققه ”رايت“ من قبل ولكنه اعتمد على أن يأتي الفراغ الخارجي لكي يندمج مع الفراغ الداخلي من خلال التجويفات التي فعلها في الصندوق .. أضف إلى ذلك قدرته على وضع الحوائط الداخلية في أي مكان بغض النظر عن اختلاف طوابق المبنى.


ثانياً: الحدود الخارجية (الحوائط): عمد ”لوكوربوزييه“ إلى تفريغ الصندوق عند الأركان بشكل خاص مما ساهم في الاتصال بين الفراغ الداخلي والخارجي .. كما أنه تمكن من تحرير الحوائط الخارجية من الإنشاء وبالتالي تمكن من وضعها في أي مكان.


ثالثاً: الفتحات: باعتماد مبدأ الفتحات الطويلة فقد تمكن ”لوكوربوزييه“ من تحقيق الاتصال بين الفراغ الداخلي والخارجي من خلال هذه الأشرطة الممتدة.


رابعاً: السقف: حاول ”لوكوربوزييه“ معالجة أسقف الفراغات الداخلية عن طريق الفتحات التي عملها في هذه الأسقف وقد اشتهرت أعماله بالفراغات المرتفعة بارتفاع طابقين ”الميزانين“ حيث ينساب الفراغ بين الطابقين.


*2 :مبادئ العمارة الحديثة عند لوكوربوزييه*


أولاً: المسقط الحر Free or Open Plan: بحيث يمكن وضع الحوائط في أي مكان من دون الارتباط بالنظام الإنشائي .. عكس النظام القديم الذي ارتبطت فيه الوظيفة بالإنشاء.

ثانياً: الواجهات الحرة Free Facade: بحيث يمكن وضع الحوائط في أي مكان من دون الارتباط بالنظام الإنشائي .. عكس النظام القديم الذي ارتبطت فيه الوظيفة بالإنشاء.

ثالثاً: الشبابيك الأفقية الطويلة Ribbon Windows: حيث تمتد النوافذ أفقياً من أول الواجهة حتى آخرها فساعد ذلك على تحقيق ارتباط قوي بين الفراغ الداخلي والخارجي.

رابعاً: رفع المبنى على أعمدة Pilots: بدلاً من أن يغوص المبنى في الأرض كما هو في الفكر العضوي .. حيث يسمح للأرض بأن تمتد تحت المبنى وتستغل في أغراض كثيرة.

خامساً: حديقة السطح Roof Garden: وبهذا يتحقق مجموعة من الفوائد الفنية والاقتصادية والوظيفية والروحية.



3 :سيطرة المبنى على الطبيعة

- اختلف ”لوكوربوزييه“ عن ”رايت“ في علاقة المبنى بالطبيعة .. حيث رأى ”لوكوربوزييه“ أن تسيطر المباني على الطبيعة. 
- كان يقول: ”إن المسكن الذي نبنيه يرغب في أن يرى الريف أكثر من أن نضعه بين الأشجار والحشائش“. 
- بالطبع فإن هذا يتوافق مع فكره حول حديقة السطح ورفع المبنى على أعمدة وحول تفريغ المبنى الصندوقي والحفاظ على الحدود الخارجية له.

4 :تقنيات جديدة لمعالجة المناخ الحار 
- كان ولابد من حل لموضوع النوافذ الطويلة وخصوصاً في حالة المناخ الحار. 

- كانت فكرة كاسرات الشمس والتي طورها في أعماله بشكل كبير. 
- يقول ”هنري – روسل هتشكوك“: ”إن كاسرات الشمس التي استخدمها لوكوربوزييه قد أجرى بها تصحيحاً وظيفياً للصناديق الزجاجية“. 
- يعتبر البعض هذه التقنية هي النقطة السادسة ضمن مبادئ العمارة الحديثة التي أعلنها ”لوكوربوزييه“

5 :تقنيات جديدة في طرق ومواد الإنشاء 

- تميز ”لوكوربوزييه“ باستخدام الخرسانة المسلحة كمادة بناء بإمكانها أن تحقق رغباته في التشكيلات والإنشاءات التي قدمها. 
- اقترح ”لوكوربوزييه“ عام 1914م هيكل بيوت الدومينو وهو يتكون من بلاطتين محمولتين على ستة أعمدة ومتصلتين بسلم خارجي. 
- يقول ”كريستيان نوربرج – شولز“ نقلاً عن ”لوكوربوزييه“: ”نحن نستطيع أن نقدم نظام الإنشاء - إنشاء العظم - وهو مستقل تماماً عن الاحتياجات الوظيفية لمسقط المسكن يسمح لنا بمجموعات متعددة من التنظيم الداخلي وعمل المعالجات الممكن تخيلها للفتحات في الواجهات“. 
- نجح ”لوكوربوزييه“ في أن يحول الإنشاء إلى وظيفة تعبيرية بتحويله من كونه وسيلة تقنية إلى نظام معماري .. وكما يقول عنه ”سيجفريد جيدين“: ”إن لوكوربوزييه عرف كيف يوضح السر المدهش للصلة بين الإنشاء الخرساني واحتياجات الإنسان والرغبات الملحة التي تأتي على الأسطح .. لقد كانت فكرة لابتكار المساكن بخفة غير مسبوقة“.​​


----------



## روعه (10 أغسطس 2009)

حسن فتحي



عمارة الطين من الفشل الى النجاح


سألت المهندس المعماري الدكتور سيد كريم في مقابلة صحفية عن رأيه في عمارة زميله حسن فتحي - والدكتور سيد كريم من جيل حسن فتحي، ومن المعارضين لأسلوبه في البناء - قال: 

" إنه يحاول إحياء أشكال معمارية ماتت منذ زمن طويل، يحاول إخراجها منالمتحف ليعيد إليها الحياة، ومثل هذه الأشكال التراثية لا تصلح اليوم إلا فيالكرنفالات. تماما كمن يستخرج زي نابليون من المتحف، إنه لن يرتديه إلا في حفلاتالكرنفال. وإذا كانت عمارة أجدادنا الطينية تقوم بتعديل الحرارة 15 درجات، فإنالعلم الحديث وأجهزة تكييف الهواء تعدل الحرارة أي عدد من الدرجات ". 

أماحسن فتحي فكان رده على هذا الهجوم بأن أشار إلى بناء في القاهرة على شكل صندوق منالألومنيوم والزجاح وقال: " عندما نقيم مثل هذا المبنى الذي يختزن حرارة الشمسليصبح إقرب إلى الفرن منه إلى المسكن، ثم نستهلك أطنانا من الوقود لتخفيض حرارته،فإن هذا يعد سفها!؟". 

وتبينت بعد ذلك أن الدكتور سيد كريم كان يبنيللأغنياء أما حسن فتحي فكانت تشغله قضية البناء للفقراء، وكان يشاركه الدعوة لهذهالقضية الفنان المعماري " رمسيس ويصا واصف "، وقد رفعا لواءها معا حتى منتصف القرنالعشرين ، ثم انهمك رمسيس ويصا في مجال آخر نال عنه شهرة عريضة، عندما أنشأ " بيتالفن " في قرية الحرانية بالجيزة ، الذي ينتج فيه أطفال الفلاحين حتى اليوم سجادالحائط المرسوم بزخارف وأشكال فطرية رائعة في صدقها، ويعملون داخل مبان مقامة منطين الأرض، سقوفها أقبية ونوافذها مشربيات، ومنذ 1955 أصبح حسن فتحي المقاتل الوحيدمن أجل " عمارة الطين ". 



من مباني النوبة القديمة (قبل الغرق) عمارتها الرائعة كالموسيقى هيالتي اكتشف فيها حسن فتحي حلولاً معمارية لأسلوبه في البناءللفقراء



بالطبع كانت هناك مقاومة صامتة من المنتفعينبصناعات البناء الحديث، كالحديد والألومنيوم والزجاج، ثم الحوائط الجاهزة وما شابهذلك. لكن ظاهرة فشل جميع مشروعاته للفلاحين في مصر لم يكن سببها الوحيد مقاومةالآخرين لها، ولكنها أخطاء التجربة الجديدة ومشكلة أي فكر نظري عظيم عند اختباره فيالتطبيق العملي، بالإضافة إلى عناد حسن فتحي ( ابن الأكابر ) الذي أصر على أن يرتقيبالفلاحين طبقا لمفاهيمه هو لا مفاهيمهم ، دون حساب لرغباتهم.. بل بالرغم منهمبإصراره على أن يفرض عليهم ما لم يقبلوه. 

والغريب أن أسلوب البناء للفقراء - الذي نتوقع له أن ينتشر على النطاق العالمي خلال الأعوام القادمة - لم يطبق حتىاليوم على نطاق واسع في قرى مصر وواحاتها ليسكنها الفلاحون الذين حارب حسن فتحيوأفنى حياته من أجل إحياء أسلوب في البناء يتلاءم مع ظروفهم، ويواجه مشكلة الإسكانفي ظروف الانفجار السكاني. الغريب أن هذه الطريقة لا تزال حتى اليوم تستخدم في بناء " فيللات " ومساكن خاصة وقرى سياحية بنجاح، ولكن للأغنياء وليس للفقراء!. 



مئذنة المسجد من الطوب اللبن (غير محروق) في القريةالجديدة


لكن المعماري المباع حسن فتحي كان محاطا بجيل من " الحوارين " المؤمنين بنظرياته في فن البناء، وهم يدركون النواقص والأخطاء التي كشفعنها التطبيق المحدود لنظريات أستاذهم، ويعملون الآن على عدم تكرارها ، إن الخطوةالتالية التي نتوقعها بعد استخدام هذا الأسلوب في بناء المساكن الخاصة واستراحاتالأثرياء ستكون بناء قرى حقيقية يقبل الفلاحون على سكناها. 

وليس في هذا ماينتقص من قدر الفنان المعماري والمفكر المبدع حسن فتحي، لكن المناقشة الصريحةلمنهجه وأسلوبه وأخطائه هي. السبيل إلى تطوير تجاربه وتعديل منهجه وتفادي العيوبالتي ظهرت في التطبيق فيتحقق الحلم الذي عاش من أجله وهو " البناء للفقراء ". 

نجم من الجيل الثاني 

هو أحد عمالقة الجيل الثاني من الفنانينالمصريين الذين ولدوا في مطلع القرن العشرين ( 23 مارس 1900 - 30 نوفمبر 1989 ). وقد تلقى علومه على يدي رائد من الجيل الأول هو " مصطفى باشا فهمي المعمار " مصممعمارة مبنى ضريح سعد زغلول بالقاهرة، والقصر الملكي وقصر الضيافة بالرياض وتوسيعمبنى الحرم المكي، ثم مبنى الجمعية الزراعية الملكية وسراي النصر بأرض المعارضبالجزيرة بالقاهرة، وغير ذلك من المشروعات. 



الجانب الخلفي (الواجهة القبلية) لأحد المباني الحجرية التي أقامهاحسن فتحي


تخرج حسن فتحي في " مدرسة المهندس خانة " عام 1926 ( كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة حاليا )، وعمل مهندسا بالإدارة العامة للبلدياتوالمجالس المحلية لمدة أربع سنوات، ثم انتقل للعمل أستاذا للعمارة بكلية الفنونالجميلة بالقاهرة عام 1930، واستمر في هذا الموقع حتى 1946. وقد انتدب عام 1946 منعمله بكلية الفنون الجميلة إلى مصلحة " الآثار " ليتفرغ لتصميم وتنفيذ قرية " القرنة الجديدة "، وقد توقف عن إتمام بنائها عام 1953. وخلال هذه الفترة وفي أثناءالضجة التي أثيرت حول " القرنة الجديدة " تولى العمل مديرا للمباني بوزارة المعارفالعمومية (التعليم حاليا) من 1949 حتى 1952. كما اختير عام 1950 خبيرا بالأممالمتحدة. وقد عاد للتدريس بكلية الفنون الجميلة بالقاهرة، وتولى رئاسة قسم العمارةبها من 1954 حتى 1957. 

وانتقل للعمل بمؤسسة " دوكسياديس " للتعمير ومركزهاالرئيسي أثينا، وكان في ذلك الوقت عضوا في لجنة أبحاث مدينة المستقبل التابعة للأممالمتحدة، وفي خلال عمله في مؤسسة " دوكسياديس "، وضع تصميمات الإسكان المتميزبالعراق 1959، وجامعة الجزائر، وجامع باكستان 1960. 



جانب من عمارة دار الإسلام في ولاية نيومكسيكو بالولاياتالمتحدة


وفي 1963 بدأ مشروع قرية " باريز الجديدة " بالواديالجديد ( الواحات الخارجة ) في صحراء مصر الغربية، وبعد عامين صمم المركز الثقافيبالأقصر ولم يتم تنفيذه، وفي 1964 أعير للأمم المتحدة مديرا للمشروع النموذجيلتعمير منطقة جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية، ثم وضع تصميمات المعهد العالي لأبحاثالتراث والفنون الشعبية ليقام بالأقصر، لكنه لم ينفذ. وفي عام 1967 توقف تنفيذتصميماته لقرية " باريز الجديدة " في الواحات. 

بعد ذلك وضع تصميمات لعدد منالمساكن الخاصة في مصر وخارجها، وقد تم تنفيذ عدد منها، حتى أنجز عام 1981 تصميماتقرية " دار الإسلام " وتم تنفيذ جانب منها في ولاية " نيومكسيكو " بالولاياتالمتحدة الأمريكية. وهي مستوطنة شيدت بالطوب اللبن على أيدي البنائين النوبيينوأثارت ضجة كبيرة في الأوساط المعمارية الأمريكية، فقد أدهشتهم بحوائطها الطينيةومبانيها ذات القباب والأقبية، وكانت سببا في ذيوع شهرته الجماهيرية عالميا، خاصةعندما شاهدتها رئيسة وزراء الهند وقتها " أنديرا غاندي " وأعلنت أن هذا المنهج فيالبناء يصلح لإسكان ملايين الهنود الفقراء. 

وهكذا ارتفع تقديره عالميا،واعتبره المسئولون في منظمة اليونسكو: " أحسن مهندس للبيئة في العالم " وقامتالهيئة بإعداد فيلم وثائقي عنه وعن أعماله المعمارية. 

تقدير محلي وعالميلعبقريته 

حصل الفنان المعماري حسن فتحي على جائزة الدولة التشجيعية فيالعمارة لعام 1958 عن تصميم وتنفيذ قرية " القرنة الجديدة " ( النموذجية بالأقصر )،وكان أول معماري يحصل عليها عند تأسيس هذه الجائزة في ذلك التاريخ. كما نال ميداليةوزارة التربية والتعليم في العام التالي، ثم وسام العلوم والفنون من الطبقة الأولى. 

وفي 1967 نال جائزة الدولة التقديرية مع الميدالية الذهبية، فتبرع بالقيمةالمالية للجائزة - وهي خمسة آلاف جنيه - لتوزيعها على خمسة من الملاحظين الذينعملوا معه في تنفيذ مشروعاته. ونال وسام الجمهورية من الطبقة الثالثة، ثم ميداليةهيئة الآثار المصرية، وعضوية المجلس الأعلى لرعاية الفنون والآداب والعلومالاجتماعية ( المجلس الأعلى للثقافة حاليا )، ووقع عليه الاختيار عام 1969 رئيسالمجمع الدائرة المستديرة الدولية لتخطيط عمارة القاهرة بمناسبة عيدها الألفي ( أيمرور ألف عام على إنشائها ). 

وقد حصل على الدكتوراه الفخرية من الجامعةالأمريكية بالقاهرة عن كتابه " البناء للفقراء " الذي كتبه بالإنجليزية ونشر لأولمرة في القاهرة تحت اسم " القرنة.. قصة قريتين " وقد ترجم إلى 22 لغة من اللغاتالحية، ولم ينشر بالعربية إلا بعد رحيله. وقد كرمه الاتحاد الدولي للمعماريينبإهدائه الميدالية الذهبية الأولى للاتحاد في ديسمبر 1984 باعتباره أحسن مهندسمعماري في العالم في ذلك الوقت، وهذا الاتحاد يضم تسعة آلاف معماري يمثلون 98 دولة،وأعلن وقتها أن نظرياته الإنشائية ومفاهيمه المعمارية يتم تدرسها للطلاب في 44جامعة بالولايات المتحدة وكندا وجامعات أخرى في دول شمال أوربا. 

وقد أقيممعرض لتصميماته المعمارية في مدينة استكهولم بالسويد عام 1986، ضم 80 صورة توضحمفهومه عن توافق البناء مع البيئة الطبيعية المحيطة به، ويعتمد تحقيق هذا التوافقعلى استخدام خامات البيئة في التشييد والبناء، في المحل الأول. 

كما حصل علىميدالية السلام من الأمم المتحدة، وجائزة الأستاذية من مؤسسة أغاخان للعمارةالإسلامية، وجائزة من السويد وأخرى من سويسرا. وقد كرمته كلية الفنون الجميلةبجامعة المنيا التى قدمت له جائزتها التذكارية خلال المؤتمر العلمي الرابع الذي عقدعام 1988 وقد أعلن حسن فتحي عند تسلمه الجائزة أن هذا هو أول تكريم من محفل أكاديميمصري يحصل عليه في حياته، وكان ذلك قبل وفاته بعام واحد. 

ومعروف أنه وضع 16دراسة وكتابا حول نظرياته المعمارية وتجاربه في ميدان البناء للفقراء، كما بلغ عددالدراسات التي تخصصت في مناقشة أبحاثه وفنه 28 بحثا وكتابا حتى وفاته 1989. 

النجاح بعد 3 تجارب فاشلة 

وضع حسن فتحي تصميما كاملا للقرية التيكان يحلم بإنشائها، وبدأ البحث عن موقع لإقامتها وعن جهة تنفق على تنفيذها، وحصلعلى هذه الفرصة عام 1941 عندما قررت " الجمعية الزراعية الملكية " أن تبني مساكننموذجية للفلاحين في قرية " بهتيم "، واستطاع أن يقنع المسئولين بمشروعه، وكانتتجربة فريدة أثارت اهتماما واسعا بين الزراعيين، لكنها لم تجد ترحيبا بين المسئولينأو لدى زملائه المهندسين، وقد أدهشه أن تقابل هذه التجربة بالرفض والتجاهل. 

كان الفكر الهندسي السائد في مصر يقدس العمارة الغربية الحديثة، ويهزأ منفكرة العمارة الريفية والشعبية، ويعتبرها تخلفا أو تمسكا بالتخلف، لهذا رأىالمعماريون في نظرية " حسن فتحي" تخلفا يبعد بها عن العصرية. 

أما هو فكانيرد على زملائه بقوله: " ليس من المعقول أن نشيد بيتا شرقيا في أوربا، أو بيتاأوربيا في الصحراء العربية، إن طبيعة المناخ المحلي تفرض طراز البيت، ومن الخطأ نقلالأفكار من بلد لآخر دون أي اعتبار للظروف المناخية والتقاليد الاجتماعية المحلية ". 

وكانت مجموعة المباني التي أقامها في " بهتيم " هي فشله الأول، فلم تكنقرية متكاملة، وقد عانت من التجاهل والسلبية من المسئولين، كما رفض الفلاحون سكناهالأن تصميم البيوت لم يتضمن مكانا لحظيرة المواشي التي أبعدها المعماري عن مسكنالفلاح، وبرر ذلك باعتبارات صحية، ولأنه كان يتقزز من فكرة معيشة الإنسان معحيوانات الحقل في مسكن واحد. 



جانب من الواجهة القبلية (خلفية المبنى) منزل الفنان حسن فتحي في سيديكرير


لم يتفهم الفنان الأرستقراطي النشأة، أن إصراره على عزلحظيرة المواشي عن مسكن الفلاح هو أمر يطير النوم من العيون، فالبقرة التي تعمل معصاحبها في الحقل نهارا يتحول هو إلى حارسها ليلا ، يطعمها ويحلبها . ولم يدركالمعماري المفكر مدى عمق الارتباط بين الفلاح المصري وماشيته ، ولم يفطن إلى أن هذهالعلاقة بلغت من المبالغة والتضخم حد التقديس في بلد زراعي آخر هو الهند، ومن هناكان إصراره على عزل الفلاح عن ماشيته بحجة أن اشتراكهما في المسكن أمر غير صحي وغيرإنساني.. هذا الإصرار لقي تعاطفا في الغرب ورفضا مطلقا من الفلاح المصري، وقد أصرالفنان على هذا الموقف ورفض أي مرونة أو تنازل عنه طيلة حياته، وهي مسألة كان يتحتمإيجاد حل معماري لها دون الإصرار على التفرقة بين الفلاح. وماشيته التي يستهدفهااللصوص والضواري. 

وقد تصدعت مساكن بهتيم المهجورة ولم تعش طويلا، كما أنالفنان لم يكن في ذلك الوقت قد وضع دراسات علمية إنشائية حول قدرة الجدران الطينيةعلى التحمل، كما لم يكن قد توصل بعد إلى فكرة الأسقف بالقبة والقبو التي واصلاستخدامها النوبيون حتى تهجيرهم . 

قرية القرنة 

جاءت الفرصة الثانيةعندما طلبت منه مصلحة الآثار عام 1946 أن يبني قرية كاملة غرب مدينة الأقصر لينتقلإليها أهالي " القرنة ". 

وقرية " القرنة " تقع في الجبل الغربي فوق أغنىمنطقة بالآثار المصرية القديمة حيث مقابر الملوك والملكات والنبلاء، وأثمن كنوزالحضارة المصرية القديمة. وقد تفنن أهل " القرنة " في التفتيش عن الآثار وفي بيعهاوتهريبها، بل وصهرها أحيانا لبيعها ذهبا خاما، وكان لهم تاريخ طويل ضج منه رجالالآثار، وفيلم " المومياء " لشادي عبد السلام يبرز بلغة السينما جانبا من هموم هذهالمنطقة. 

لم يجد المسئولون عن الآثار حلا لهذه المشكلة سوى تهجير أهاليقرية القرنة من موقعها في الجبل إلى مكان آخر، لحماية ما تبقى من آثار. كما وجدواأن أرخص عمارة وأكثرها ملاءمة " للقرنة الجديدة " النموذجية هي عمارة حسن فتحيالطينية. 

وأحس المعماري الفنان أن هذه هي فرصته لإبراز أفكاره بشكل - عملييفحم كل معارضيه، فجمع العمال والبنائين وذهب إلى القرية القديمة وطاف بها بيتابيتا، وقابل أهلها وأقطابها وشرح لهم مزايا الانتقال، وضرورة التخلي عن الحلمالموروث في الحصول على الكنز، واستطاع أن يقنع أغلبهم بل ويثير حماسهم ( أو هكذاتصور ). 

وارتفعت أعمدة المباني العامة : المسجد، والمسرح، والسوق، ومعرضلمنتجات القرية، ومدرسة للبنين، وحظيرة المواشي الجماعية، وعدد من المرافق الأخرى،وحول منطقة المرافق تمت إقامة جزء من المباني السكنية... 

لكن العقبات. بدأت. تظهر ليتعثر المشروع ثم يتوقف. وأعلن الفنان أنه لم يستطع إتمام مشروعه،واعترف بفشله الثاني، وامتنع أهالي القرنة عن النزول من الجبل لسكنى القريةالجديدة، وكانت الأوضاع السياسية قد تغيرت بعد 1952 فلم تجبرهم السلطات علىالانتقال، كما أن الفلاحين في المنطقة رفضوا سكنى القرية بسبب الفصل بينهم وبينماشيتهم. وظلت قرية القرنة الجديدة لأكثر من 30 عاما " سيمفونية لم تتم " لأنها ظلتمهجورة، حتى أدى ضغط الانفجار السكاني إلى سكناها بعد تغيير بعض معالمها، وقد تمترميم المسرح عام 1983. وفي قصة " الجبل " لفتحي غانم- التي تحولت إلى فيلمسينمائى- جانب منأحداث هذا المشروع الذي ظل مهجورا حوالي ثلاثين عاما. 

الخطأ في العمارة سواء من ناحية منفعتها أو جمالياتها، يعلن عن نفسه كاشفاعن عيوبها أو محرضا الناس على السؤال عن سبب " خرابها "، وكأنه جريمة معلنة طوالالوقت. وقديما قال أحد الحكماء: " إن الطبيب يدفن خطأه بينما المعماري يبرزه للناسكعاهة المتسول ! ". 

وقرية، القرنة " ظلت مهجورة عشرات السنين، ومعروف أنهامن الناحية الجالية أقرب إلى قطعة موسيقية عذبة منها إلى قرية ريفية، وكانت مشاهدة " القرنة الجديدة " وزيارتها تمثل جزءا في برنامج رحلات السائحين وزائري المنطقة منالمصريين والأجانب، إلى جانب مشاهدة الآثار، وقد رفض أهالي " القرنة الجديدة " الهجرة إلى المنطقة المنخفضة لرطوبتها بعيدا عن الجبل، ولأنهم يتعالون على الفلاحينالذين يسكنون المنطقة الزراعية، ومهنة أهالي " القرنة " هي إرشاد السائحين والاتجارفي الآثار الحقيقية والمزيفة. 

ورغم هذا فقد حققت تصميمات حسن فتحي للقرنةأكبر نجاح لنظريته عندما عرضها ودافع عنها في كتابه " القرنة.. قصة قريتين " الذيطبع فيما بعد تحت اسم " البناء للفقراء "، وهذا هو مثار التعجب في حياة هذاالمعماري العبقري عندما حصل على الجوائز والتقدير المحلي والعالمي عن فشله الثاني.. في مشروع معماري لم يتم!. 

الفشل الثالث في الواحات 

المشروع الثالثالذي أقامه الفنان هو قرية " باريز الجديدة " في أصغر واحات الوادي الجديد قرب " الخارجة " وقد تبنت هذا المشروع مؤسسة تعمير الصحاري. و " باريز الجديدة " تبعد ستةكيلو مترات عن واحة باريز القديمة، حول بئر اكتشفته هيئة تعمير الصحاري عام 1963وقد وضع الفنان دراسات دقيقة تفصيلية وبدأ التنفيذ 1965، وقبل أن يتم مشروعه قامتحرب 1967 فتوقف العمل. لكن الأهالي رفضوا الانتقال إلى القرية الجديدة لسبب غاب عنوعي الفنان وربما لم يكن في مقدوره أن يتفاداه، إذ إن أهالي الواحات يقيمون مدافنموتاهم في مبان ذات أقبية، وأسلوب البناء عند حسن فتحي يحتم استخدام القبو والقبة،لهذا رفض الأهالي الانتقال إلى القرية الجديدة فقد تصوروا أنهم سينتقلون إلى مجموعةمن القبور، وفشل المشروع الثالث!. 

النجاح والتقدير العالمي 

المشروعالرابع الذي انتقل بالفنان العالمي إلى بؤرة الأضواء عالميا هو مشروع " دار الإسلام " الذي أقامه عام 1981، وأنجز جانبا منه في " نيومكسيكو " بالولايات المتحدةالأمريكية لحساب " منظمة دار الإسلام " وقد نفذ من تصميماته لهذه القرية: المسجد،والمدرسة، وبيت الطلبة، جمع فيها بين طابع المباني الإسلامية في المنطقة العربيةوالأسلوب الريفي في الأسقف بالقباب.. 

نجح هذا المشروع وحقق أكبر الأثر فيحسن استقبال نظرياته المعمارية، وتوالى بعد ذلك التقدير العالمي لفنه والاحتفالبأسلوبه والاعتراف به كأحسن المعماريين ، قبل وفاته بخمس سنوات فقط. 

صبحي الشاروني 
نشر هذا المقال للكاتب صبحي الشاروني في مجلة (العربي) الكويتية العريقة ، التي تصدرها وزارة الاعلام الكويتية منذ عام 1958 وحتىالآن ، المقال نشر في العدد 402 من المجلة الذي صدر في مايو 1992.


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## روعه (4 مارس 2010)

ناطحات السحاب ( انشائها - أسرارها )

منذالقدم سعى الإنسان بشكلٍ غريزي للإرتفاع في الإنشاءات, فقام العديد من العمال فيأوروبا ببناء الكاتدرائيات, بالإضافة إلى عدد لا يحصى من الأبراج, وذلك من أجلإلهاب المخيلة الإنشائية. وقد كان من الضروري على الإنسان أن يقوم بإنشاء ناطحاتالسحاب بشكل أساسي لتوفير المساحة التي يمكن أن نقوم ببناء عدد من المباني عليها. كما حدث أن قامت الحضارات القديمة بشكلٍ غريزي بإنشاء مبانٍ شاهقة الارتفاع لتعظيمموتاهم لكن بدرجة محدودة. وحتى فترةٍ ليست بالبعيدة لم يكن بإمكاننا أن نبنيإنشاءات لا يتوقف ارتفاعها عند حد معيّن. 
فقد ظهرت في أواخر القرن التاسع عشرتقنية جديدة عارضت كل الحواجز التي تحول دون الارتفاع في الإنشاءات, وفجأة أصبحتفكرة إقامة أبراج شاهقة الارتفاع ممكنة, والتي قد يصل ارتفاعها إلى آلاف الأقدامفوق سطح الأرض. 
وفي هذه المقالة, سنلقي نظرة على الإبداعات التي فعلت عمليةبناء هذه الإنشاءات الرائعة, كما سنقوم بفحص القضايا المعمارية الأساسية التي تدورحول إمكانية بقاء ارتفاع ناطحات السحاب قابلاً للزيادة, علاوةً على القضاياالتصميمية التي تعالج هذا الأمر, وفي النهاية سنحاول أن نتكهن بمستقبل ناطحاتالسحاب وارتفاعها. 

برج التجارة العالمي: عندما تم تدمير برج التجارةالعالمي في الحادي عشر من أيلول من عام 2001 م, بدا أنّ البرجين سيصمدان لكن بعدأقل من ساعتين انهار كلاهما. 

مقاومة الجاذبية الأرضية: 
العقبة الرئيسيةالتي تواجه عملية الارتفاع في علو البناء هي مقاومة الجاذبية الأرضية. 
تخيل أنكتريد حمل صديقاً لك على كتفيك, فإذا كان هذا الشخص خفيف الوزن ستبدو هذه العمليةممكنة, لكن لو أنّ شخصاً آخر تمّ وضعه على كتفي صديقك الذي تحمله فإنّ ثقل الوزنالملقى على كتفيك سيكون كبيراً عليك كي تحمله لوحدك. فلإقامة برجٍ مرتفع من الناسستحتاج إلى عدد أكبر من الأشخاص في الأسفل (القاعدة) لدعم الأشخاص الموجودين فيالطبقات العليا. 
وهذه هي طريقة بناء الأهرامات, حيث يتوجب توافر مواد مدعمةأكثر في الأسفل, وذلك لدعم قسم المواد المركبة في المنطقة العلوية. وفي كل مرّةنضيف فيها طبقة فأن مجمل القوة الواقعة على كل نقطة في الأسفل تزيد الضغط عليها, وإذا ما استمررنا في زيادة قاعدة الهرم سيصبح ذلك غير قابل للتطبيق بسرعة كبيرة كونأنّ القاعدة السفلية ستتطلب مساحة واسعة من الأرض المتاحة. أما بالنسبة للمبانيالتقليدية المصنوعة من القرميد والمورتار يمكننا زيادة سماكة الجدران السفلية إذاما أردنا بناء طوابق علوية جديدة وبعد أن تصل إلى ارتفاع محدد ستصبح هذه العمليةغير عملية, لكنّ السؤال يدور حول ما هي أهمية الارتفاع في البناء إذا خسرنا المساحةالموجودة في الطوابق السفلية؟ 

وباستخدام هذه التقنية لن يكن بمقدورنا تجاوزحد ارتفاع الـ10 طوابق كون أن عملية الارتفاع بأكثر من ذلك لكن تكون عملية. 
لكنفي أواخر القرن التاسع عشر ظهرت تطورات وظروف ساعدت المهندسين على كسر هذا الحاجز. 
فالظروف الاجتماعية التي قادت إلى إنشاء ناطحات السحاب كانت تتمثل في نموالمراكز الحضرية الأمريكية خصوصاً في شيكاغو, إضافةً إلى الحاجة إلى تواجد مركزالعمل في أماكن قريبة من المدن, دفعت المهندسين للتفكير بشكل جدّي في إيجاد حللبناء إنشاءات ولمخاطر سقوط المباني التي يمكن العمل على إنشائها بشكل مرتفع. 
والتقدم التقني الأساسي الذي جعل إمكانية بناء ناطحات السحاب واردة تمثل فيتطور إنتاج الحديد والفولاذ, وذلك من خلال إنتاج القضبان الحديدة والصلبة التي منحتالمهندسين مجموعة كاملة جديدة من البلوكات الإنشائية للعمل, كما قدم لنا التطورالتقني القضبان الحديدة ذات الوزن الخفيف التي تستطيع أن تدعم وزن أكبر بطريقة أفضلمن الجدران القرميدية الصلبة التي كانت مستخدمة في عمليات إنشاء المباني القديمة, كما أن هذه القضبان قادرة على تقليص الحاجة إلى مساحة أكبر خلال الإنشاءات. أضف إلىذلك أن الإمكانيات الفولاذية البسمرية ساعدت المهندسين المعماريين في التخلي عنالحديد في الإنشاءات كونها هي الطريقة المثالية في إنتاج صناعة الفولاذ, الأمر الذيمهد لنا الطريق لبناء إنشاءات أكثر ارتفاعاً مما كان في السابق. 
شبكة ضخمة منالعوارض: 
التدعيم الذي تتلقاه ناطحات السحاب يكمن في الهيكل الفولاذي. فالقضبانالمعدنية تعمل على تثبيت المبنى من كلا الجانبين, كما يتم وصل القضبان العموديةبالقضبان الأفقية في كل طابق من المبنى, وفي العديد من المباني تتواجد القضبانالقطرية داخل العوارض للحصول على قدرة تدعيم إنشائية أكبر, وعن طريق هذه الشبكة ذاتالأبعاد الثلاثية يتم نقل ثقل المبنى إلى القضبان العمودية, ومن ثم تقم هذه الأعمدةبنقل الثقل إلى قاعدة البناء التي تقم بدورها بنشر هذه القوة الضاغطة على التركيباتالثانوية تحت المبنى. 
وعندما نقوم بإنشاء ناطحة سحابٍ مثالية يتوجب علينا وضعالقضبان العمودية على الأرضية المنتشرة حيث تلقي بوزنها على طبقة القالب الحديديالتي تتوضع على شبيكة العوارض الأساسية. وهذه بدورها تتألف من مجموعة من الطبقاتالفولاذية الأفقية مرتبة بشكل دوري على شكل طبقتين أو أكثر (انظر إلى المخطط فيالأسفل). 




ويتم وضع هذه الشبيكة على طبقة سميكة من البيتون يتمصبها مباشرة على المادة الطينية الصلبة الموجودة كأرضية للبناء. أما في كل المبانيالثقيلة تتركز قاعدة الأرضية على الأرصفة البيتونية الضخمة التي تمتد بشكل كاملباتجاه الأسفل لتصل إلى أرض حجر الأساس. 
وتعد الجدران الخارجية الستائرية إحدىأهم الميزات التي يمنحنا إياها الهيكل الفولاذي, وهي بحاجة إلى دعم وزنها, الأمرالذي سمح للمهندسين المعماريين ببناء ما يريدون بشكل عكسي بالكامل للجدران السميكةالموجودة في الإنشاءات التقليدية. 
يذكر أنّه في العديد من ناطحات السحاب التيتمّ بناؤها في خمسينات وستينات القرن الماضي كانت الجدران الستائرية مبنية تقريباًبالكامل من الزجاج لمنح ساكنيها رؤية مدهشة لمدينتهم. 

العمل على جعل ناطحاتالسحاب عملية: 
في الفقرة السابقة رأينا أنّ عملية صناعة الحديد والفولاذ فتحتالباب لإمكانية بناء الأبراج, لكن ذلك لم يكن هو السبب الوحيد الذي جعل حلم بناءناطحات السحاب حقيقة, بل يضاف إلى ذلك أنّه كان من الضروري على المهندسينالمعماريين العمل على جعل هذه الإنشاءات عملية. 

فعندما تقوم ببناء إنشاءيتلف من أكثر من ستة طوابق, ستبدو عملية إنشاء الأدراج تقنية لا يمكن استخدامها, ولهذا السبب لم تكن عملية تحول حلم إنشاء ناطحات السحاب إلى حقيقة أمراً وارداًبدون ظهور تقنية المصاعد والتي أتت عن طريق المصادفة. فمنذ تركيب المصعد في متجرهاو أوت الكبير في مدينة نيويورك في عام 1857 م أصبحت المصاعد العمودية جزءاً لايتجزأ من تصميم ناطحات السحاب. 
فمن البديهي عندما نقوم بإنشاء المصاعد بشكليمنع تكتل الناس في طوابير من أجل الوصول إلى بيوتهم, لكن المشكلة تكمن في تطلّبالمصاعد العمودية عدد كبير من غرف المبنى, وبالتالي سنخسر مساحة كبيرة من الإنشاء, ومن هنا كانت مسألة من أهم المسائل الواجب مراعاتها في أي تصميم ناطحة سحاب. 
كما نّ مسألة أمان المبنى تعتبر من أهم المسائل الواجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار, فناطحات السحاب الحالية لم تكن لتصبح بهذه الجودة بدون اكتشاف المواد المضادةللحرائق في الأبنية في القرن التاسع عشر, وقد تمّ تجهيز ناطحات السحاب بجهازٍ رشاشمعقد قادرٌ على إطفاء معظم الحرائق قبل أن تنتشر على نطاق واسع, وذلك لحماية مئاتالساكنين والعاملين في بناء يرتفع إلى آلاف الأقدام وبدون مخرج أمان. 
يذكر أنالمهندسين المعماريين أولوا اهتماماً خاصاً براحة قاطني الأبنية. ففي بناء إمبايرستايت, على سبيل المثال, تم تصميمه بالشكل الذي يسمح بوجود نافذة في كل 30 قدم. 
كما أنّ بناء البنك التجاري في مدينة فرانكفورت في ألمانيا يتضمن على مناطقحدائقية هادئة داخل المبنى على قبالة مناطق مكاتب العمل وبشكل متسلّق لولبي. وبهذانلاحظ أنّ أي تصميم بناء ناجح لا يعتمد على السلامة الإنشائية فقط بل على جودةاستخداميته ورضا الساكنين به. 

مقاومة الرياح: 
يتوجب على ناطحات السحابأن تتعامل مع القوة الأفقية للرياح إضافة إلى مواجهة ضغط الجاذبية الأرضية. فمعظمناطحات السحاب يمكن أن تتحرك بضعة أقدام كشجرة تهتز أمام الرياح بدون تعريض سلامةالبناء إلى أي خطر, لكن المشكلة تكمن في شعور الناس الساكنين في هذا البناء بهذهالحركة الأفقية. 

وهنا يجدر بنا التنويه إلى أنّ طريقة تثبيت البناء ببساطةهي الطريقة الأساسية للسيطرة على التأرجح الأفقي. ففي كل عقدة تلتقي فيها العوارضمع القضبان العمودية سيقوم الإنشاء بربطها وتثبيتها من الأعلى إلى الأسفل لتكونككلٍّ واحد مرن, كما سيتم تسليح منطقة المصاعد الموجودة في منتصف البناء بالجلمونالفولاذي القوي التي سيتم تثبيته بالقضبان العمودية, الشيء الذي يفسّر وجود أكثر منحشوة بيتونية في منتصف معظم المباني الحديثة, كما أنّ ذلك سيساهم في تحمّل هذهالإنشاءات لأضرار الهزات الأرضية, كونها تتحرك بشكل أساسي لاهتزازات الأرض الأفقية, وبهذا سنحول دون إجهاد الهيكل الفولاذي والتوائه. لكن المشكلة تتلخص في شعور ساكنيالبناء بهذه الحركة, إضافة إلى أنّ العملية ستؤدي إلى إلحاق الضرر بالأجهزةوالأثاث, الأمر الذي دفع العديد من الشركات للعمل على تطوير تقنية جديدة تقوم بصدالحركة الأفقية عن طريق إضعاف قوّة الاهتزازات, ولهذا تمّ استخدام أجهزة ترطيبيةللرياح في بعض المباني, كما هو الحال في مركز سيتي كورب في مدينة نيويورك. 
وخلال هذه العملية المعقّدة تقوم الأنظمة الزيتية الهيدروليكية بدفع 400 طن منالبيتون إلى الخلف والأمام في الطوابق العلوية لنقل ثقل المبنى من جانبٍ إلى آخر. ولمعرفة كيف تقوم الرياح بتحريك المبنى ونقل الثقل من مكان إلى آخر, فقد تمّاستخدام نظام كمبيوتري معقّد يرصد هذه الحركة كما توجد أنظمة أُخرى تعمل على توزيعثقل المبنى عن طريق شواقيل كبيرة. 

تاريخ ناطحات السحاب: 
كما لاحظنا فيالفقرات السابقة, نجد أنّ ناطحات السحاب يتم إنشاؤها بمختلف الأشكال والأحجام محتوىالهيكل الفولاذي يجعلها إنشاءات مرنة جدّاً, لكن المشكلة تكمن في مخيلة المهندسينوالمصممين المعماريين الذين يقومون بجمع القضبان والعوارض. 

فناطحات السحابالتي تمّ إنشاؤها في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر كانت على شكل العلب المصممة من الحجارةوالجدران الزجاجية الستائرية. 

لكن في بدايات القرن العشرين بدأت العمليةالجمالية تتغير بإضافة المؤثرات القوطية المبالغ فيها لإخفاء شكل الإنشاء الصندوقيالفولاذي. وفي الفترة الممتدة بين عشرينات القرن العشرين وأربعينياته عملت الحركةالفنية الديكورية هذه المسألة لإنشاء المباني كي تبدو على شكل الصروح الفنية كناطحةسحاب إمباير ستايت وكريسلر. 
ثم حدث تحول في خمسينيات القرن الماضي عندما بدأيظهر الأسلوب العالمي بحيث تبدو ناطحات السحاب بدون زخارف أو بمقدار بسيط منالزخارف, الأمر الذي يفسر إنشاؤها بالمجمل من الزجاج والفولاذ والبيتون. ومنذستينات القرن العشرين أخذ العديد من المصممين المعماريين ناطحات السحاب إلى آفاقجديدة غير متوقعة. فواحدة من هذه التنوعات المدهشة كانت تتمثل في جمع مقاطع هيكليةعمودية متنوعة أو أنابيب ضمن مبنى واحد. وبرج سيرز في شيكاغو يعتبر مثالاً حيّاًعلى هذه النظرة الإبداعية في الإنشاءات, فهو يتألف من تسعة أنابيب مصطفة بارتفاعاتمختلفة, الأمر الذي جعل المبنى يبدو كالشخص المترنح السكر. 

ناطحة السحابالأعلى في العالم: 
منذ أن بدأت عملية بناء ناطحات السحاب في أواخر القرن التاسععشر, تنافست المدن والشركات لإنشاء البرج الأكثر ارتفاعاً في العالم. لكن حتى الآنما زال هذا الموضوع مثيراً للجدل, حيث لم يتفق كل الناس على بناء واحد. 
بشكلتقليدي تعرّف المبنى على أنه إنشاء غايته السكن فيه, وهذا ما يستثني العديد منالإنشاءات الطليقة المرتفعة مثل بناء سي إن الموجود في مدينة تورنتو الذي يصلارتفاعه إلى 1815 قدم. 
وعلى أيّة حال ما زال يدور الجدل حول المباني التقليدية. فعلى سبيل المثال, إذا قمنا بحساب لوامس السطح ضمن الارتفاع سيصل ارتفاع برج سيرزإلى 1730 قدم وبدون هذا اللامس سيكون على ارتفاع 1450 قدم فقط, لكن بشكل تقليديفإنّ هذه الإنشاءات الديكورية يتم سحبها بدون اللوامس العليا. 
وبهذا نصل إلىالسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه: من هو البناء الأكثر ارتفاعاً؟ 
إنّه برج تايبيه 101 فيتايوان, فعلى الرغم من أنه يحتوي على تسع طوابق أقل من برج سيرز, لكن ارتفاع هذاالبناء أكثر بـ220 قدم من برج سيرز وبـ187 أكثر من برج بتروناس الموجود في ماليزياوالذي كان الأكثر ارتفاعاً قبل إتمام إنشاء برج تايبيه 101. 
للأمام والخلف: 
إنّ لقب البناء الأعلى في العالم ينتقل بشكل منتظم من ناطحة سحاب إلى أُخرى, إذأنّ هذه القضية تعد واحدة من أثر المسابقات تنافسية في عالم الإنشائيات. 
فالمهندسون والمصممون المعماريون يحملون في قلوبهم بشكلٍ دائم تحديات بناءإنشاءات أكثر ارتفاعاً, كما أنّ الشركات والمدن تنجذب بشكل دائم إلى مجد بناءالإنشاء الأعلى في العالم فيها. وكما هو معروف فإنّ برج تايبيه 101 هو البناءالأكثر ارتفاعاً, لكن التنافس لن يتوقف أبداً, حيث يوجد أثر من 50 مشروع يمكن أنيحطم الرقم القياسي, كما يتم العمل على بعض ناطحات السحاب القديمة لتحطّم الرقمالقياسي, لكن السؤال يكمن في التالي: هل هذه الإنشاءات قابلة للبناء أو قادرة علىتحطيم الرقم القياسي؟ 
وفقاً لبعض الخبراء الهندسيين يعد المال هو العائق الوحيدلذلك وليس التقنية, لأن المبني ذات الارتفاع الشاهق تتطلب مواد مدعمة متينة وعميقةوأرضيات صلبة غالية الثمن, إضافةً إلى احتياج الطواقم الإنشائية إلى رافعات متقنةونظام أنبوبي لإيصال البيتون والمواد المدعمة إلى الطوابق العليا, أي ما يكلّفعشرات المليارات من الدولارات لإنشاء ناطحة سحاب واحدة. 
كما يمكن إضافة المشاكلاللوجستية التي تتعرض لها المصاعد. فلجعل الطوابق العلوية من إحدى ناطحات السحابالتي تتألف من 200 طابق يمكن الوصول إليها بسهولة فإننا سنحتاج إلى مساحة كبيرة منالمنطقة الوسطى من البناء, ولحل هذه المشكلة يمكن تنظيم المصاعد بحيث يتم تقسيمهابشكل يسمح لمصعد بالوصول إلى منتصف المبنى ويقوم بعد ذلك مصعد آخر بالوصول إلىالقسم العلوي من البناء. 
أمّا بالنسبة لتصور ما هو المطلوب في ناطحات السحاب فيالمرحلة القادمة, انقسم الخبراء إلى قسمين: قسم يرى أنّ البناء يتميز بالتقنياتالمذهلة ليصل إلى ارتفاع الميل (1609 م- 5280 قدم), وقسم يرى أننا بحاجة إلى تطويرمواد أكثر قوّة وأكثر خفّة, بالإضافة إلى مصاعد أسرع وآلات مضعفة لتأرجح المبانيقبل أنّ تصبح هذه المباني هشة وضعيفة. 
نظريّاً, لا يجد المهندسين أي حاجز فيوجه أحلامهم, كون أنّ التطور التقني المستقبلي قد يقود إلى مدن ممتلئة بناطحاتالسحاب كما يقول بعض الخبراء, بالإضافة إلى ظهور فكرة إسكان مليون شخص أو أكثر فيبناءٍ واحد كأمر وارد الحدوث. 
وعلى أيّة حال, يتوجب علينا أنّ نعمل في المستقبلعلى تقليص المساحة التي نريد إنشاء المباني فوقها, وذلك لتركيز التطوير في منطقةواحدة عوضاً عن نشره في مناطق غير مستغلة. 
فمدن ناطحات السحاب ستكون أكثرملائمة للأعمال التي يمكن تجميعها في مدينة واحدة لتخفيض الوقت المستهلك في السفروالمواصلات.


----------



## Alinajeeb (4 مارس 2010)

جميل

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## samou archi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOHAMED ELJONDI (15 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا احتاج لمساعده لدي تصميم مقر لرئاسة وزراء وهوا موضوع جديد بالنسبه لي اريد المساعده في معلومات عن رئاسة الوزراء ومتال مشابه ارجو المساعده اخوكم محمد وشكرا


----------

